# Could i responsibly own a border collie



## rachd38 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

Im 20years old and i live with my bf in my mum's house (she doesn't live there). i really want to get a border collie puppy and my bf is offering to get one for christmas.. i know its for life not just for christmas (providing my mum's ok with it) 

Our family dog was a border collie and Im aware they require lots of exercise and stimulation and am prepared to do all that, and am looking forward to training it..even potty training.

While we don't own our own home, were not interested in renting and are choosing to live with our parents until we can afford a house of our own.

My bf works at a brewery and does shift work so 6am-2pm or 2-10pm, i work in a bar so I'm working evenings and the odd day but its winter so i wont have too much work so i could help teach it to be by itself and potty train it. In the summer months however i will be working a lot so it may have to be left by itself for more than a couple hours at a time.

I feel that i could look after it properly but what do you guys think from what I've said. I'm trying not to be blinkered by really wanting one. Can I own a border collie and it be left alone.
Our own dog used to be ok with it but i know every dog is different.

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thank you 


Rachel


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've never owned a Border (but have had a Rough, and all collies are relatively similar) and I'd personally say a collie of any description probably isn't the right breed for you at the moment. Once fully grown, they need at least 2 to 3 + hours of exercise a day, as well as plenty of mental obedience work and things to keep their minds active- otherwise your sofas, coffee tables and door frames will suffer big time!! It&#8217;s not a great idea to leave any breed alone for too many hours, least of all a highly active working breed. It&#8217;s certainly not fair on the dog, and wouldn&#8217;t be fair on you either coming home to a destroyed house!

But that said however, if you&#8217;re open to the idea of rescuing, I&#8217;m sure there are plenty of older, calmer Border Collies out there that would be happy enough in the home you can offer? You&#8217;d have to check with the rescue centre what their policy on rehoming dogs to people that work are, but it&#8217;s worth a try.

It&#8217;s lovely to see somebody thinking things through before rushing out and buying a cute puppy, and I&#8217;m sure one day you could offer a fantastic home for a Border Collie pup, but perhaps not right now.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

How much research have you done on the breed?

They need alot and I mean a LOT of mental stimulation not just walks, they are hard work, and this pup may/probably will grow up different to that family dog you had...

But if you are prepared to put in all the hard work, I don't see why not!

At first prob best if you and the OH make sure your shifts dont run into eachother so puppy isnt left alone, so you can gradually build up the time s/he is left.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I have never owned a collie so my questions are not breed specific.

How much time will you have per day to walk your dog?
Do you have enough financially to pay for vet bills, insurance, emergency vet bills (should have about £3000 saved just incase)?
Is there someone that will be able to be with your puppy incase you and your OH are working at the same time?

At the beginning it will be hard to leave your pup alone for long periods of time. Having a month or so to work up to leaving alone for longer depending on your dog may not be enough time to train it to be alone for long periods of time.

Hard work. Do you have the time to put in incase your dog has a behavioural issue that needs sorting out? I know with my Skye a lot of problems cropped up I was not expecting, luckily I had the time available to work with her on them. 

Have you done all your research on the breed? 

Puppy teething and destruction, being that you are staying with your mum, would she be alright with her house been potentially destroyed by a puppy? You aren't going to be able to watch them 24/7 so there is a chance it will get into something it's not supposed to. 

Rather than getting a puppy have you considered rescuing a older collie? Perhaps looking to settle down a bit with a less energetic life. Being that both you and your OH work perhaps it would be better suited to get a older dog.

Having said that I no not of your lifestyle and what you are looking for in a dog. 

I wish you the best of luck whatever your decision and I'm glad your thinking it through properly rather than just jumping right in as many do!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

rachd38 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im 20years old and i live with my bf in my mum's house (she doesn't live there). i really want to get a border collie puppy and my bf is offering to get one for christmas.. i know its for life not just for christmas (providing my mum's ok with it)
> 
> ...


Firstly if you are seriouse about getting a border collie puppy infact any puppy Christmas is not ther best time , its a very busy time for everyone and the last thing you need is a 8 week old puppy running around , personel if you came to me i would not let you have the puppy till after christmas when things have settled down , also as stated earlier Border collies need lots of mental stimulation and a young border collie pup does not need long walks , till there about 12 months old this is were the mental stimulation comes in ,you must also make sure you do ur full reaserch into the breed as far to many collies end up in rescue because of this reason , as i explained to my puppy buyers they dont come ready trained you have to put the hard work in with them training classes start with mine as soon as they have had there injections if you do go ahead and buy a puppy then also please make sure that both parents are health tested and another thing to think about is come the summer maybe better to get a dog walker in so the collie isnt left for to long the last thing you need is a collie who turns destructive because of bordem


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh I missed that bit.
A GOOD breeder will not let pups go ''for xmas presents'' 

But if you boyfriend is serious he wants to get you for your xmas present, find a good breeder and have him get you some puppy items (collar, lead etc) for you to have on xmas day and wait a little for the pup


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What about a slightly older rescue Collie ??

Pups (whatever breed) are hugely demanding and only cute for the first couple of weeks before the reality kicks in of toilet training, mouthing, destruction etc.

Your situation sounds perfect for an older rescue collie (or any breed that takes your fancy at the rescue centre). Why not pop along to your local rescue centre and take a look or have a look on here for starters, they quite often have collies available 

Home for www.manytears.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

If you haven't already got a breeder in mind and are on a waiting list, I think you would be very lucky to get a well bred pup by Xmas.
It usually takes months of research to find a good breeder.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

A friend of mine got herself a BC without really knowing what she was getting into and while she was out of work for the first 6-7 months of having him and giving him plenty of exercise, the couple of hours that she went shopping each week, the dog would wreck something in her house 

Needless to say, she wasn't able to keep him for long, she rehomed him just after he turned a year old :frown:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Providing you take on board what experienced people on this forum have said and you really understand how much exercise and training they need, then I don't see why not.

The trouble is with Border Collies there are so many different types. I've had some that have been raised in the house 'obedience bred' and others 'farm bred'. Some have been very destructive ie chewing the skirting board that replaced the skirting board they had already chewed, and others that haven't destroyed anything.

Up until the end of January this year I have always worked part-time (maximum 4.1/2 hours away from home) and have never had a problem as such, but I normally have 3-4 dogs at any given time so they do have each other for company.

Mine get an hour free running in the mornings and about 35 minutes before it gets dark, plus they are trained most days as well. They need a job to do to occupy their great big brains otherwise they can be problematic.

I had an ex-colleague get in touch with me earlier this year saying he was looking for a BC pup as a family dog, as his father has an old BC and he liked the breed. I did my very best to dissuade him, as he has two very young daughters and huge work commitments. He none the less went on the internet and got a 'cheap' 12 wk old dog puppy from a farm. Two operations on both shoulders for OCD later, plus the pup bit them all; the dog has been returned to the farm at 10 months old. I saw this pup and there was absolutely nothing wrong with him temperament wise. Very sad.

Think very carefully but I hope this helps.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

i have a 7month old BC who luckily was the perfect pup the only thing he destroyed was my red and white sexy lace bra that cost a fortune and was my fav!! and that was last week

welcome to teenageville!!!!

they are hard work, need training however pick things up very fast! mine is ball obcessed like a lot of collies are!!!

he get one walk a day at for just over an hour and that is currently enough for him, however he also swims a few tims a week in the sea which helps to tire him out

BC are very energetic and need to be on a good diet, i changed Bears a few times and each time he seems to calm down a little... we finally ended up on raw as it has no additives and over all he is pretty calm!!

you need to ask yourself if you really have the time, why not get in touch with a local rescue and see what they have in their care


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

HI. Welcome to the forum.

I have to say, defo not for the following reasons:

1) At the age of 20 your circumstances will prob change over the next few years
2) Renting with a dog is very difficut. what happens if it barks a lot when you are out and you get complaints?
3) What happens if you and your BF split up and you have to move home. Can you take the dog with you? what happens if your family have a dog and the two don't get on?
4) IT maybe ideal at the moment, but you have said that your hours will increase and the dog will be left for longer.
5) BC are working dogs and need a lot of stimulation. I couldn't cope with one and I have 5 dogs, 4 being rescues.


If you want a dog in your life then why not consider approaching your local rescue and offering to foster? YOu can help dogs out this way, but with no long term tie.

x


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

It is all admittedly sobering advice, but good advice none the less. 

I was obsessed with the idea of getting a Border Collie...right up until the last minute, when regardless of all the advice and research you do, I kind of knew deep down that I couldn't give it what it needed at that point in my life....

The fact that you felt you needed to come on here and ask whether you're suitable to be a BC owner probably tells a story in itself and my advice (from having been in your position) is to shelve this plan for the time being and look for a more manageable breed if you really want a dog or just try and manage without for now. Neither are probably appealing, but I'd suggest that both are probably fairer on the Dog at this moment in time. 

Good luck with which ever way you go.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

LeeM018 said:


> It is all admittedly sobering advice, but good advice none the less.
> 
> I was obsessed with the idea of getting a Border Collie...right up until the last minute, when regardless of all the advice and research you do, I kind of knew deep down that I couldn't give it what it needed at that point in my life....
> 
> ...


agree with this. I also had the idea of getting a border collie, a red merle bitch is my dream dog, but I know deep down that I probably wouldn't be able to cope with a BC and so I have to put the dream to one side and choose my future dogs on how they'd suit my lifestyle.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

We have a six month old BC. He has been left alone for periods ever since he was very small, and has always dealt with it very well. 

You need to decide if you are comfortable with the level of exercise that will be required. We specifically picked a BC because we are walking and hiking alot, and my husband wanted a dog that could keep up with him on his bicycle.

Whatever you choose to do, please do a lot of research. And think about the long term, you may be able to manage now, but any plans you have over the coming years will need to be considered. Good luck!


----------

